# Essential Oil University



## MissMori (Nov 4, 2011)

It appears they are no longer selling EOs on their site.  Does anyone know if/where they have a retail site?  Anyone know what happened?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 4, 2011)

They changed their minimums to 10K per year.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 4, 2011)

If you are an existing customer, you can use your old log in at www. theperfumery. com and purchase from there. (remove spaces)

The details about the transition are extremely murky - there was a lengthy and somewhat acrimonious discussion on another forum about this.  Supposedly existing customers are to be grandfathered in - sort of.  The minimum per order is waived and the amount per year to remain in good standing is reduced.  I don't remember that amount - it is beyond my means as a hobbyist.  Dr P also suggested that enforcement of the new minimums wouldn't necessarily be applied rigorously.  Frankly the whole thing confused me.  If you want to buy EOU oils, try to get in at the perfumery and see.


----------



## carebear (Nov 4, 2011)

If you have ordered in the past you are grandfathered in and don't need to meet the minimum purchase. 

When told this at the Dish they got all up in arms demanding (go figure) that it not be true that they don't need to meet that. 

Call to place the order at the new site and they are very nice.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 5, 2011)

The amount to stay in good standing is $1,000.  I have an account there too and when this came up before I suggested we look at co-ops so those of us who love their stuff don't all have to lose our accounts because we don't order $1,000 a year on our own.


----------

